
Show HN: An experimental Github/trending User Interface - tinchox5
https://github-trending-plus.surge.sh/
======
all2
Make the project title a link. It isn't intuitive that the "Star It" button is
the link out. I want to see a project before I consider its value (adding a
star).

Animations aren't awful here. (Core i5, 12Gb RAM, Linux, Firefox)

You could convey more information with a table. It would be more readable,
easier to look over, and accessible. You could even have fancy animations and
decorations when a user selected a cell/column/row.

This kind of zoomy interface doesn't easily allow lateral movement in the data
(in fact, it forces the user into a sort of 'depth-first' navigation).

~~~
tinchox5
Thank you for take your time to comment! I understand your preference for a
more classical approach, but in this experiment, I'm just exploring some uses
of the zircleUI library.

Regarding the label "star it", you are right it is confusing because you are
not actually adding a star, you are just opening a link to the repository.

Sorry about that It would be great if you want to open and issue in
[https://github.com/zircleUI/github-trending-
plus](https://github.com/zircleUI/github-trending-plus)

~~~
all2
> It would be great if you want to open and issue

Consider it done.

> I understand your preference for a more classical approach

It isn't a preference for the 'classic' so much as I have a certain
expectation of functionality.

If you had a way to navigate to other nodes at the same level in different
branches , I would be much more comfortable with the usability.

~~~
tinchox5
Thank you. I'm totally agree on what you said. It would be easier to navigate
the different repos without zooming-out and zooming-in every time you want to
see next repo.

------
kasparsklavins
* Animations are jaggy. On a quadcore. Just why?

* Accessibility is 0. Cant open external links in a new tab. None of my navigation shortcuts work.

~~~
tinchox5
Thats weird usually the animations tend to be smooth even in less powerful
cpus and I've just check the external links and seems to work well. Could you
tell what type of device and browser are using? Thanks

~~~
mxstbr
It's also pretty stuttery on my 2017 MBP in Chrome, for what it's worth.

Maybe try developing with CPU throttling activated in the Chrome DevTools?
[https://umaar.com/dev-tips/88-cpu-throttling/](https://umaar.com/dev-
tips/88-cpu-throttling/)

~~~
tinchox5
Sorry I made some changes... could you try it again?

------
tinchox5
Hi all! this is an experimental Github trending UI that records the permanence
of repositories and developers on trending chart and their relative gain /
loss positions.

The frontend is based on zircleUI, which is a frontend library to develop
zoomable UIs I created a year ago, while the backend is powered by the awesome
work of Hu Chen ([https://github.com/huchenme/github-trending-
api](https://github.com/huchenme/github-trending-api))

There are a lot of cool projects based on Github Trending (you can find some
of them at
[https://libraries.io/search?q=github+trending](https://libraries.io/search?q=github+trending)),
this proposal is just a conceptual approach.

Here is the repo [https://github.com/zircleUI/github-trending-
plus](https://github.com/zircleUI/github-trending-plus)

~~~
androidgirl
Thank you for making ZircleUI!! It's been insanely fun to make interfaces with
and I use it for a smattering of apps on my desktop.

~~~
tinchox5
It's very rewarding for me to know you like zircleUI and you are doing things
with it. Thank you!

------
Waterluvian
The design is neat and cute but doesn't serve any useful purpose. I like the
concept but the website only gets in my way.

But for what it's worth, it does work nicely on my mobile device. That was a
pleasant surprise.

~~~
tinchox5
Thank you! Yes I think I put more efforts on mobile devices than desktops.

------
detaro
Seems really the wrong application for this paradigm.

Animations are fluid on my laptop, but IMHO too long. Especially if there's
little on the screen at once, transitions have to be fast and not get in the
way.

~~~
tinchox5
I think for this kind of UI the transitions shouldn't be so fast because the
idea is not loose context. However, I would add a property to ZircleUI to set
the speed the developer feel more confortable.

~~~
mpolichette
I do think this kind of UI _needs_ an animation, but I don't think its
necessary for that animation to be slow.

I too feel like I'm waiting forever for it to "get there". The other thing I
don't care for is that it takes 2 steps to go change the language...

This is solved in this app by repeating the language switcher under the top
list, but then repeating content starts to break the "Where am I" question.

------
iamrobschiavone
I don't know why you are being downvoted. It is a cool project, and, as its
title says, it's experimental. It's okay to miss a few details.

Keep building stuff.

~~~
tinchox5
Thank you! I will :)

------
KasianFranks
Reminds me of Grokker [https://www.researchgate.net/figure/Grokker-
Visualization-of...](https://www.researchgate.net/figure/Grokker-
Visualization-of-the-results-of-a-web-search-on-Ontology-
Visualization_fig9_200473570)

~~~
tinchox5
haha yes!

------
maddyboo
I personally love this! I think the concept is especially fitting for mobile
use. It would be nice to be able to swipe left/right to advance between
project pages and projects themselves.

Good work!

~~~
tinchox5
Thank you for your comment!! I agree with you this thing seems to fit better
on tablets/mobiles

------
piocho
I just have a few try on it and I find it quite laggy. Example : go to -> top
devs -> choose one dev -> go back . Here is super laggy. Am I the only one ?
(Edit : no i'm not :D)

~~~
tinchox5
I've just made a change in the source code. I don't know if now it's working .
Could you try it again?

~~~
piocho
Yes it is working ! :D

------
sam0x17
feedback: the labels below the circles are very hard to read because they get
cut off so soon.

~~~
tinchox5
Thank you for the feedback. Yes you are right I have to improve this part...
cutting off or not depending on what device is being using.

------
hurricaneSlider
Think you might not be encoding the language filters correctly. I'm seeing a
lot of C when filtering by C#

~~~
tinchox5
It seems that now it's working well [https://github.com/huchenme/github-
trending-api/issues/14](https://github.com/huchenme/github-trending-
api/issues/14)

------
igolden
Awesome product - one suggestion, add support for browser history and pressing
the back button.

Looks great!

~~~
tinchox5
Thank you! this feature should be easy to add since zircleUI can be use with
vue-router. I’ll try in some days

------
Insanity
Cool project :) Not something I'd really use but it's neat to make.

Small mistake though, when it can't find trends, it has a small typo in the
error message:

    
    
         Oops!! No trending developers for Python. Try another Languaje / time
    

Languaje should be Language :)

~~~
tinchox5
Indeed that is my Spanish :) Thank you!

~~~
Insanity
I was thinking it sounded a bit like "Lenguaje". It turned into Spanglish :)

De nada ;)

------
IshKebab
Ha this reminds me of Flash websites from the 90s. Looks kind of cool but it's
not a practical UI at all.

Much worse than a plain list in terms of usability (and thankfully most web
designers seem to have learned that lesson).

Still, nice experiment.

------
rubenhak
While this looks cool, I've got a feeling that soon there will be office
assistant paperclip and skype integrated to github.

------
Semaphor
Filtering by C# filters by C instead

~~~
tinchox5
It seems that now it's working well [https://github.com/huchenme/github-
trending-api/issues/14](https://github.com/huchenme/github-trending-
api/issues/14)

------
ericintheloft2
Really cool!!

